# Required Accessible Routes for "S" occupancy



## ADAguy (Dec 8, 2016)

New 30K warehouse (non-public) with loading docks, two (2) required exits and doors for drivers at each loading dock.

1. Confirm that per 1028.5/11B-202 the accessible routes of travel from the two (2) required exits from a "S" warehouse with loading docks need not extend to public way if a safe dispersal area is provided per exceptions 1- 4 .

2. If more than two (2) exits are provided, the additional exit doors adjacent to loading docks do not require an accessible route of travel


----------



## steveray (Dec 8, 2016)

Correct and Correct, but the signage requirements from "nonaccessible doors" may apply....IBC 1110 maybe?


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response Steve and yes I have considered the signs.


----------



## steveray (Dec 9, 2016)

Nevermind public way, you can leave them at the top of the exterior stairs with an exterior area for assisted rescue...


----------



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2016)

*You may still need multiple accessible exits*

2013 CBC 11B-206.4.1 Entrances and exterior ground floor exits. All entrances and exterior ground-floor exits to buildings and facilities shall comply with Section 11B-404.
Exceptions:
1.  …
2.  *Exits in excess* of those required by Chapter 10, *and which are more than 24 inches above grade* shall not be required to comply with Section 11B-404. Directional signage shall comply with Chapter 10, Section 1007.10.


----------

